# Seperated but missing my son



## toddex (Dec 4, 2013)

Heres the deal - were separated. I wanted the divorce because I just couldnt handle her issues any longer. I am active army and deploy soon so I cant have my son full time. Not to mention were 950 miles apart so he is with his mother full time. 

She tells me shes going through therapy and worked through alot of her sexual issues (which were killing us) and is also working on her passive agressive bull**** and depression. She also is finally treating her anxiety and ADD! 

Awesome, we can talk and laugh but the past is something I cant really forget. Fast forward we both have dabbled in dating other people. I dont know if shes having sex with other partners or not but myself I am staying away from that legitimately. I met a woman who seems to be too good to be true. This lady can read me and my emotions like a book. Shes my compliment. 

I am taking it easy because lets face it the loneliness of this all can alter our perceptions. Still - its getting to me. I miss my son so much. Every day I wake up that I dont get to see my boy is killing me.

I am faced with the dilemma. Do I continue with this and fully legally divorce or swallow my apprehension, give my ex another shot, and be able to be a dad again. If I go back I have to give up this possible shot at real happiness. Still... my son is worth it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like you are in a good position to have a working parental relationship with your sons mother. You are lucky. But that doesn't mean you should commit to a marriage with her, you've said you both are already dating, and that you've realized there are way better matches for you or there, so no, don't get back with your estranged wife, seek an amicable divorce.


----------

